# Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge



## Auge69 (4. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Habe Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge installiert. Beim Start kommt nur ein Blackscreen. Mit  The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition das selbe in Weiß. Habe WIN10, wo dran kann es liegen?  Mfg Auge69
​


----------



## theoturtle (4. Mai 2021)

Nein. Sind voll w10 kompatibel. Specs ?
Woher hast du die Versionen?


----------



## 1110473 (4. Mai 2021)

Bei mir kommt auch nur ein Blackscreen. Ich habe die Version aus dem Heft PCGH 06/2021.


----------



## Auge69 (4. Mai 2021)

Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge habe ich aus dem Heft PCGH 06/2021.


----------



## theoturtle (5. Mai 2021)

Versuchen kann man diverses. Alte Foren sind voll vom "Blackscreen" Problem - war wohl seinerzeit eher ein Problem des WDM2.1 und wäre behoben.

Immer noch die Offene Frage: Welche Specs?


1. Installation auf Laufwerk C

2. Installation von dx9

3. Alternative d3d9.dll in Programmverzeichnis (hier aus einem EMB Mod für SkyrimSE








						Crash at start-up with Windows 10 64-bit :: The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition General Discussions
					

Hi, I'm getting a crash when I try to play the game. It starts in a small windows that remains white and I get a crash report of the application (doesn't say error, just that it crashed and will look for a solution). The Settings.ini was not created, I created one as suggested by other users and...




					steamcommunity.com
				




4. probiere die settings.ini  in Appdata hiermit zu ergänzen, die Auflösung auf etwas ältere Standards zu setzen (bspw 1280x1024) oder einfach erstmal windowed mode auf 1 zu setzen.
Falls Datei nicht vorhanden -> erstellen.

C:\Users\[dein Benutzername]\AppData\Roaming\LucasArts\Monkey Island 2 Special Edition\settings.ini

[display]
windowed=0
shaders=1
resolution=1920x1080

5. Kompatibilitätsmodus verwenden

6. Mit alt+Enter  beim Blackscreen versuchen in Windows-Modus zu schalten

Good Luck.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2021)

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem. Workaround:

Gehe in das Spielverzeichnis wo die exe-Datei liegt. Rechtsklick auf die exedatei --> Eigenschaften --> Kompatibilität --> Häkchen setzen bei "Vollbildoptimierungen deaktivieren" und "Programm als Administrator ausführen".

Speichern, Spiel neustarten (aufploppende Fragte mit Ja beantworten) --> läuft.


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2021)

Das Spiel habe ich auch auf der DVD von PCGH, aber noch nicht probiert.... man sollte meinen wenn es eine neue Edition ist, dass es auch auf W10 läuft. Warum sonst würde man es auf ne DVD packen die mit akt. Heft verkauft wird ?

Hier Thread für Leute die ältere Spiele spielen (wollen):





						Alte Spiele auf Win 7 und Win 10 -  Berichte und Tipps ?
					

Gestern habe ich mich mal wieder geärgert, weil ich Baphomets Fluch 2.5 (eine Art Freeware Version) zu spielen versuchte. Ich habe derzeit 2 PCs, einer Win7, einer Win10 (beide 64bit), einer onboard Graka (7), einer HD 5670 (10)..  Also runtergeladen und mich gefreut, 3-4 Stunden Adventure Spaß...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------

